# "a Gem From The Street"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Touching video of a young homeless man given a chance on a talent show. Lived in an Orphanage till he was 5 or 6 then ran away after being beaten and was on his own for the last 10 years. The judges expressions are priceless. Love stories like this! Flatband


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i was sad because he was not a natural fork...

yeah this video touched a lot of people, almost touched me too


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great video! You cannot help but feel bad for him for what he has been through. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that is quite touching, its nice to think from all the bad he has been through there will be no doubt a record contract and happiness come from it.

reminds me of the seasick steve story in a way


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i love vids like this, well not just vids. i like hearing about human perseverance, this is an excellent example of life. it hit me pretty hard i love that! it reminds me to appreciate the things i do have instead of whining about the things i dont. thanks Gary


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm the same way NC. Flatband


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

He is such an inspiration... It only proves that no matter how bad things are, God lays things in our path to help us, we have to be willing and wise enough to recognize them and act upon them...
Kip


----------

